# Madara vs Godzilla



## Wanderlust (Mar 8, 2012)

Location: Tokyo​
Distance: In the water, on the land, fucking everywhere.

Restrictions: None. Blow everything the fuck up.

Discuss.​


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 8, 2012)

Wrong forum.


----------



## Wanderlust (Mar 8, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Wrong forum.



Go away


----------



## Kyu (Mar 8, 2012)

Depends on which Godzilla this is, more times then not Madara will get raped *HARD*.

Anyway wrong section this thread belongs


----------



## DaKakz (Mar 8, 2012)

You go away to the Outskirts Battledome.


----------



## wooly Eullerex (Mar 8, 2012)

wut lizard gon do bout pollen  he do nuthin, he gon die


----------



## Wanderlust (Mar 8, 2012)

A mod should move it then


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Mar 9, 2012)

What can Godzilla do against a meteor and Hashirama-style pollen?


----------



## Orochimaruwantsyourbody (Mar 9, 2012)

Uzamaki Nagato said:


> What can Godzilla do against a meteor and Hashirama-style pollen?



Godzilla is hit by missile spam from modern weapons all of the time and they can't even pierce his skin, which should make him durable enough to withstand the meteor. Then he could also destroy the meteor or the forest with his breath. He can also regenerate damage somewhat quickly, and has high levels of stamina. Madara cannot bring him down. 

Godzilla is also smarter than him and knows martial arts (taijutsu). Godzilla takes this.


----------



## Kyu (Mar 9, 2012)

Uzamaki Nagato said:


> What can Godzilla do against a meteor and Hashirama-style pollen?



They get obliterated along with the little ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).

Plenty of versions of Godzilla would solo the entire Narutoverse with fucking ease.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 9, 2012)

Uzamaki Nagato said:


> What can Godzilla do against a meteor and Hashirama-style pollen?


...he's dealt with both, my friend. He could destroy a meteor with his Radioactive Breath, AND he fought Biollante.


----------



## Kenpachi TZ (Mar 9, 2012)

Kyu said:


> Stronger versions of Godzilla would solo the entire Narutoverse with fucking ease.





... Dinosaurs *were* killed by a meteor.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 9, 2012)

Kenpachi TZ said:


> ... Dinosaurs *were* killed by a meteor.


Look at what Godzilla did to Monster X.


----------



## Orochimaruwantsyourbody (Mar 9, 2012)

Over the years, Godzilla has...

-Hypersonic reactions

-Mountain busting

-Mountain durability

-Strength in the 100+ tons range

-High level regeneration

-Enough stamina to fight for days

-The ability to fly

-Martial Arts

-Talking

-Abstract thought

-The ability to come up with new powers whenever the plot demands it

He is the greatest monster ever. Jiraiya is the only character in Naruto that can defeat him.


----------



## Turrin (Mar 9, 2012)

They pretty much said Godzilla was immortal in one of the movies, so anything Madara does is useless and also in Final Wars he is strong enough to destroy pretty much the entire world, so Godzilla WTFPWns Madara.


----------



## Ghost (Mar 9, 2012)

GOJIRA solos.


----------



## eyeknockout (Mar 9, 2012)

Kyu said:


> Again it depends on which version of Godzilla we're using bud.
> 
> Stronger versions of *Godzilla would solo the entire Narutoverse* with fucking ease.



seems like the perfect pet for an uchiha's genjutsu to control


----------



## Nikushimi (Mar 9, 2012)

Gojira has resisted alien mind control before (although he has also succumbed to it as well) and has two seperate brains in different parts of his body, so Genjutsu may or may not be much of an obstacle for him.

Also, for anyone wondering about Madara's meteors:

[YOUTUBE]X7erLu1YfJg[/YOUTUBE]

Yeah, fuck you Uchiha Sephiroth.


----------



## Star★Platinum (Mar 9, 2012)

Orochimaruwantsyourbody said:


> Over the years, Godzilla has...
> 
> _-Hypersonic reactions_
> 
> ...



Thank you for the laughs, no really.


----------



## Kyu (Mar 9, 2012)

eyeknockout said:


> seems like the perfect pet for an uchiha's genjutsu to control



Before or after they get blown to bits?

Seriously tho Godzilla vaporizes Mads with little effort. In his final moments Madara finally pulls Hashi's cock out of his ass.

His death becomes even more painful.

Inb4lock


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 9, 2012)

eyeknockout said:


> seems like the perfect pet for an uchiha's genjutsu to control



HAHA No. Godzilla has shown he cannot be controlled (Ex. Final Wars)



Orochimaruwantsyourbody said:


> Over the years, Godzilla has...
> 
> -Hypersonic reactions
> 
> ...



When did Godzilla fly?! 

And Jiraiya cannot beat Godzilla, Jiraiya failed to beat Nagato. 


Godzilla can destroy every single character in Naruto bar Kabuto (only due to Edo Tensei's immortality) all at the same time. His durability is too extreme, nuclear weapons fail to kill him. His Power Breath can literally wipe them all out, and no one has shown the defense to block that. He cannot be controlled as well.


----------



## Soul (Mar 9, 2012)

Orochimaruwantsyourbody said:


> He is the greatest monster ever. Jiraiya is the only character in Naruto that can defeat him.


----------



## Nikushimi (Mar 9, 2012)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> When did Godzilla fly?!



IIRC, it was Gojira vs. Hedora. He used his thermonuclear breath like a rocket booster.



> Godzilla can destroy every single character in Naruto bar Kabuto (only due to Edo Tensei's immortality) all at the same time.



Kabuto would die from Big G's ambient radiation alone. His zombies would simply get eaten, digested, and crapped out however many times they make the mistake of trying to take on the king of the motherfucking monsters.


EDIT: In case anyone is interested, Gojira has survived being dropped into an active volcano, being reduced to absolute zero temperature, and even a trip through a black hole once (although it was artificially generated). Oni Gojira from GMK survived even after being reduced to a throbbing heart on the sea floor, but hopefully the OP is smart enough not to use that version. Then again, it's not like any of the others are much better.


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 9, 2012)

True, though I guess we would consider that a stalemate since neither one can "kill" the other.



And yes, Godzilla's durability is on another level from everyone else. And I remember that but I didn't know if it counted as actual flight.


While I love Godzilla, I love Zilla more.


----------



## Itachisaywat (Mar 9, 2012)

> While I love Godzilla, I love Zilla more.


inb4HSgetsflamed

Anyways, are the mods sleeping?


----------



## ImSerious (Mar 9, 2012)

Nikushimi said:


> [YOUTUBE]X7erLu1YfJg[/YOUTUBE]



Minato warps that shit back at him. GG


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 9, 2012)

Why would I get flamed?


----------



## Nikushimi (Mar 9, 2012)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> True, though I guess we would consider that a stalemate since neither one can "kill" the other.



No, we can't, because Kabuto would die simply by virtue of being near the Big G. The zombies would basically amount to just more debris that he has to step over when he goes for a stroll.



> While I love Godzilla, I love Zilla more.



Hear that?

That's the sound of me not even being surprised.



ImSerious said:


> Minato warps that shit back at him. GG



Gojira can handle his own blasts.

Minato is a dead man from the radiation poisoning, anyway.


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 9, 2012)

But then they reform and continue to attack him... forever.

lol Niku


----------



## Nikushimi (Mar 9, 2012)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> But then they reform and continue to attack him... forever.
> 
> lol Niku



You realize, though, that he could just pick them up and throw them into outer space if he actually bothered to, right?


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 9, 2012)

I guess                               .


----------



## Deadway (Mar 9, 2012)

Give Madara the entirenarutoverse including RS and they may scratch Godzilla.


----------



## FireEel (Mar 9, 2012)

It depends on what version of Godzilla, because some versions can beat the whole HST(barring Rikudo and Juubi) with ease.

Godzilla's only true weaknesses are the oxygen destroyer, and ice.

Do note ice doesn't actually kill him, only put him into a deep sleep.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Mar 9, 2012)

Godzilla rapes everyone (Madara along with them) claiming that the overrated Naruto character could win. (yes including the guy who also said Jiraiya)


----------



## Asune (Mar 9, 2012)

I can see lack of good ideas for a battle here. Put an elefant vs an ant, is the same thing.
I suggest lock...


----------



## Roman55 (Mar 9, 2012)

this thread, Such sad stupid wankery. It boils down to: 

*"Madara is super awesome! Because of that, he can beat Godzilla!"*



Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> While I love Godzilla, *I love Zilla more.*


I'm just gonna leave this here:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bIcExdpsEcQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Mar 9, 2012)

Roman55 said:


> I'm just gonna leave this here:
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bIcExdpsEcQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 9, 2012)

Asune said:


> I can see lack of good ideas for a battle here. Put an elefant vs an ant, is the same thing.
> I suggest lock...



No. It is more like blue whale vs Plankton



Roman55 said:


> this thread, Such sad stupid wankery. It boils down to:
> 
> *"Madara is super awesome! Because of that, he can beat Godzilla!"*
> 
> ...



That was an epic fight. Zilla did well.


----------



## Asune (Mar 9, 2012)

Roman55 said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bIcExdpsEcQ[/YOUTUBE]



One minute of epicness against endless mangas of epic failing


----------



## Roman55 (Mar 9, 2012)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> That was an epic fight. *Zilla did well.*


Define the term *"Doing Well"*.


----------



## Orochimaruwantsyourbody (Mar 9, 2012)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> When did Godzilla fly?!



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3cjfJKMX11g[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j_bXqgtgXys&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## feebas_factor (Mar 9, 2012)

Silly thread unless the version of Godzilla is specified. Most versions of Godzilla Madara simply has no way of killing, because their durability far exceeds mountain-level. And the only thing Madara has that _might_ exceed mountain level, the meteor, can easily just be shot out of the sky.

That only leaves the Genjutsu argument, which is pretty weak and might not even work considering Godzilla has resisted alien mind-control at times (though admittedly has also succumbed to it at others).

If OP had specified a weaker version of Godzilla like, I dunno, Shōwa series... then there might be a debate worth having here. Maybe.



Roman55 said:


> Define the term *"Doing Well"*.



Well, considering just who he was up against... 
And jumping right over Godzilla's first shot at that distance wasn't too shabby.


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 9, 2012)

He proved to be in a similar league with Hedorah and Ebirah which was better than most people expected.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Mar 9, 2012)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> He proved to be in a similar league with Hedorah and Ebirah which was better than most people expected.



No actually Hedorah and Ebirah could tank Godzilla's breath for a longer period of time and Hedorah had his eye stabbed out also.

Zilla got hit once by the blast and was roasted. Or did you not noticed it's squeals of pain?


----------



## Roman55 (Mar 9, 2012)

I also had no idea that* hopping over an energy beam only to get tail whipped to the ground* could be considered *"Doing Well"*.


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 9, 2012)

In Final Wars, Hedorah and Ebirah were tossed into a building together, LIKE ZILLA, and destroyed by a single beam, LIKE ZILLA.

Zilla faired just the same as them.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Mar 9, 2012)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> In Final Wars, Hedorah and Ebirah were tossed into a building together, LIKE ZILLA, and destroyed by a single beam, LIKE ZILLA.
> 
> Zilla faired just the same as them.



No actually they lasted longer then Zilla and were pushed back across a city block. (then they blew up)

Zilla was just put down the second he was hit.


----------



## Asune (Mar 9, 2012)

Funny how this thread turned into a discussion of what enemy of Godzilla is more resistant, and everyone forgot about the poor little Madara


----------



## Roman55 (Mar 9, 2012)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> In Final Wars, Hedorah and Ebirah were tossed into a building together, LIKE ZILLA, and destroyed by a single beam, LIKE ZILLA.
> 
> Zilla faired just the same as them.


And this stage of grief is called: Denial.


----------



## feebas_factor (Mar 9, 2012)

Roman55 said:


> I also had no idea that* hopping over an energy beam only to get tail whipped to the ground* could be considered *"Doing Well"*.



Regardless of whether he dodged or tanked it, he survived at least one ray shot, which is just as much if not more than some other monsters. Obviously Zilla's strength is suppoed to be in his agility, not his durability.

Also: again, note the context. Final Wars Godzilla was one of the most incredibly powerful incarnations of all Godzilla movies, hence him absolutely trashing lots of other Kaiju that had in the past given him an even fight.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Mar 9, 2012)

feebas_factor said:


> Regardless of whether he dodged or tanked it, *he survived at least one ray shot*, which is just as much if not more than some other monsters. Obviously Zilla's strength is suppoed to be in his agility, not his durability.



Zilla did not survive "a single ray".

Or does the first ray he jumped over count?


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Mar 9, 2012)

zilla jr >>>>>>>>>>>>>>> zilla


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 9, 2012)

I was wondering where all these retarded comments were coming from, then I realized this thread didn't originate in battledome.

"A Meteor wiped out all the dinosaur"


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 9, 2012)

Zilla was put down exactly the same way Hedorah and Ebirah were put down. I don't see what you are saying. It was the beam that put him down, not being thrown into the Opera House.


----------



## Roman55 (Mar 9, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Or does the first ray he jumped over count?


Yep, totally counts as surviving.
/sarcasm


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Mar 9, 2012)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Zilla was put down exactly the same way Hedorah and Ebirah were put down. I don't see what you are saying. It was the beam that put him down, not being thrown into the Opera House.



Jsut looked back both Ebirah and Hedorah tanked a blast that shot them both into the sky before getting killed by the second blast so.....

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xyvLdERXNH0[/YOUTUBE]

Yeah about that Zilla being equal to them argument.

Also i never mentioned the opera house i was talking about Godzilla's beam.


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 9, 2012)

They weren't even hit by the blast. The force through them out of the water.


----------



## Roman55 (Mar 9, 2012)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Zilla was put down exactly the same way Hedorah and Ebirah were put down. I don't see what you are saying. It was the beam that put him down, not being thrown into the Opera House.


More Denial.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Mar 9, 2012)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> They weren't even hit by the blast. The force through them out of the water.



Yeah because somehow that blast doesn't appear under them (at the same time) as they fly in the air.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Mar 9, 2012)

Um yeah re read what I said. (AT THE SAME TIME)


----------



## feebas_factor (Mar 9, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Zilla did not survive "a single ray".
> 
> Or does the first ray he jumped over count?



Yes. That's what I meant.



Roman55 said:


> Yep, totally counts as surviving.
> /sarcasm



I actually don't understand your sarcasm on this matter at all.

He dodged it. He wasn't killled by it. He remained alive and in existance after the attack. The ray fired at him and Zilla was not dead as a result. What specific definition of "surviving" are you using by which this apparently doesn't meet the criteria?

EDIT: This is such a weird debate.


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 9, 2012)

*Cannot Compute*


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 9, 2012)

To survive something, you have to be hit by it. You don't survive hunger if you are well fed, you don't survive falling off a cliff if you have never fell. Zilla never survived an attack by Godzilla, he dodged, then got tail whipped then incinerated.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Mar 9, 2012)

feebas_factor said:


> Yes. That's what I meant.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is about Zilla somehow having equal durability to monsters that took to blasts. (and both hit)

Anyway yeah it's random but oh well it's better then the Madara wank. (Zilla is a better character than Madara anyway)



Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> *Cannot Compute*


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 9, 2012)

No Zilla doesn't have the same durability but in terms of strength he should have the same. He was far faster than them.


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 9, 2012)

He wasn't that much faster, he simply aim dodge Godzilla's attack, then was quickly dealt with. Zilla durability is laughable, the military was able to kill him, with a standard arsenal, something Godzilla wouldn't even notice.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Mar 9, 2012)

It's hard to gauge his physical power since all he did was throw trains and eat two "gangstas" on the street. So powerscailing is a no, no.

Speed I will give you though.


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 9, 2012)

He did better than Gigan and a handle full of other of the other monsters in Final Wars. 

I believe a tail whip from Godzilla is stronger than the military, meaning Final Wars Zilla > 1998 Zilla


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Mar 9, 2012)

> Final Wars Zilla > 1998 Zilla



Stating the obvious I see


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 9, 2012)

> I believe a tail whip from Godzilla is stronger than the military, meaning Final Wars Zilla > 1998 Zilla



He probably had all his bones in his body snapped in half, laying there, awaiting his inevitable death, only able to squeal when Godzilla finished him off.


----------



## Roman55 (Mar 9, 2012)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> I believe a tail whip from Godzilla is stronger than the military, meaning Final Wars Zilla > 1998 Zilla


I'm sure a giant monster tail whip of any size is gonna be stronger than the military.

Also since you didn't get the Ebirah/Hedorah situation, let me explain it in your logic:

*GIANT RADIOACTIVE DINOSAUR HITS GIANT TRASH PILE AND GIANT LOBSTER WITH RAY BEAM UNDER WATER

TRASH PILE AND LOBSTER TANK BLAST AND GET LAUNCHED INTO AIR

LOBSTER STABS TRASH PILE IN EYE AS HE LANDS

DINOSAUR HITS THEM AGAIN WITH BEAM AND MAKES THEM GO BOOM*

Now let's compare this to Zilla's situation:

*GIANT RADIOACTIVE IGUANA JUMPS OVER BEAM FROM DINOSAUR

IGUANA GETS HIT BY TAIL WHIP

DINOSAUR MAKES IGUANA GO BOOM*

Get it now?


----------



## The Endless (Mar 9, 2012)

Unless it's movie Zilla, it's horrible stomp


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 9, 2012)

I don't think they took the fire ray. I think it just sent them flying. 


Also, I believe Ebirah is a shrimp.


----------



## Roman55 (Mar 9, 2012)

The Endless said:


> Unless it's movie Zilla, it's horrible stomp


Movie Zilla is just as weak due to the fact that the Military finished him off.



Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> I don't think they took the fire ray. I think it just sent them flying.


So they somehow go flying due to the beam without it even touching them.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Mar 9, 2012)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> I don't think they took the fire ray. I think it just sent them flying.
> 
> 
> Also, I believe Ebirah is a shrimp.



So you agree with me because the beam hit them and sent them flying.

Meh lobster, shrimp, doesn't matter the thing is seafood. :rofl


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 9, 2012)

No, I JUST said it didn't actually hit them.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Mar 9, 2012)

Notice the zaru on my post.

Anyway find proof that the beam didn't hit them please.


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 9, 2012)

Find proof it did.


----------



## Roman55 (Mar 9, 2012)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Find proof that it did.


The Goddamned video that 8-Peacock posted wasn't proof enough? Or did you need it in sing along form?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Mar 9, 2012)

So the video doesn't count because you say so?

Congratulations! You win by failing.


----------



## Roman55 (Mar 9, 2012)

He needs in in song form after all.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Mar 9, 2012)

Roman55 said:


> He needs in in song form after all.



Got it!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AuWBbxP1pIs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 9, 2012)

I didn't see anything suggesting it hit them.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Mar 9, 2012)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> I didn't see anything suggesting it hit them.



They don't fall down till the beam fades away hawk eye.


----------



## Roman55 (Mar 10, 2012)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> I didn't see anything suggesting it hit them.


Still suffering from denial?


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 10, 2012)

Fine then. They have better durability, but Zilla is faster. Still makes Zilla around their level.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Mar 10, 2012)

Took you three freaking pages to finally notice what I said?

Eh yeah but FW Rodan blitzes him.


----------



## Roman55 (Mar 10, 2012)

Three pages....


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Mar 10, 2012)

this is one of the reasons why I just block out Hiruzen's posts


----------



## feebas_factor (Mar 10, 2012)

Roman55 said:


> Three pages....



I'm jealous... My debate took only one page and was entirely on semantics about the definition of the word "survive".

Although even if Ebirah and Hedorah "survived" a shot from Godzilla in the sense that they were actually hit and still not killed by it, they still weren't any closer to beating Godzilla than Zilla was, or even to laying a single hit on him. Basically everyone except Ghidorah got pretty well trounced in that movie.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 10, 2012)

Where the fuck did this thread come from ?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Mar 10, 2012)

What the hell is this?The version of Godzilla was'nt even specified but we have one who could move tectonic plates and swim in magma even before his power up where he starts to generate enough heat till eventually coming close to blowing up the world with him. Final Wars survived the asteroid crashing into him unscathed pre Kaiser power up(even Monster X who was on that survived the reentry and crashing into Godzilla). Heisei Godzilla's cells survived a black hole then got mutated into space Godzilla. Another version of Godzilla survived a dimensional tide and came back.



> And jumping right over Godzilla's first shot at that distance wasn't too shabby



He fell for the trick, the fight could have ended even faster, Godzilla made him jump so he could swat him into the Opera house with his tail and blast him to bits, that was the shortest fight in Godzilla history. 



> Ebirah and Hedorah "survived"



Original Hedorah is immune to Godzilla's attacks, he's a bad match up for Godzilla. Final Wars is a different character but honestly Zilla is not comparing to any decent Kaiju even the weaker Showa era ones. Planes could kill him, you could argue that the Final Wars version was stronger than the original. Regardless this thread is a joke.


----------



## Goshinki (Mar 10, 2012)

Zilla sucks alright. Theres no denying that. Zilla JR on the other hand is awesome, and I would love to see him and godzilla team up.


----------



## Lishenron (Mar 10, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> Where the fuck did this thread come from ?



It was moved from the Naruto Battledome to here.


----------



## Rice Ball (Mar 10, 2012)

If hes talking about the film version of Godzilla. Madara would win.
If your talking about the original version, you've made a very poor matched thread and need to read up more on Gojira's abilitys (say good bye to the tectonic plate your on)


----------

